# My Traincase Updated



## kimb (Oct 23, 2006)

Ok so i reorganized my traincase becuase i have got so much stuff its full. i need me a new one.


----------



## MACFreak (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice collection.May i ask Y u have 3 217 brushes??


----------



## kimb (Oct 23, 2006)

One i lost and then I kept a spare at my boyfriends with backup makeup so i needed a brush there and then i bought one to replace the one i lost which i also found so now i have 3.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 23, 2006)

awsome collection


----------



## charismaticlime (Oct 23, 2006)

I love how there's an e/s list to identify each one of your e/s in the palette... did you make those yourself?


----------



## kimb (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charismaticlime* 

 
_I love how there's an e/s list to identify each one of your e/s in the palette... did you make those yourself?_

 
Yes i did. I was trying to make sure everything was organized. I like to know what im using.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 23, 2006)

Whoa! Lots of cool stuff you have. I see you like the liquidlast liners.


----------



## Kels823 (Oct 23, 2006)

Very nice!!


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimb* 

 
_Yes i did. I was trying to make sure everything was organized. I like to know what im using. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wicked Idea I like how you did that.. hmm gona have to use your way 

Cheers


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 26, 2006)

great collection!!


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Oct 26, 2006)

VERY nice collection and I LOVE how you orginized your palettes way cool!


----------



## mzmephime (Oct 29, 2006)

amazing collection


----------



## capytan (Nov 9, 2006)

Awesome collection you got there! Can I ask what CCB you have there in the last pic?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 11, 2006)

Nice collection.  Love the palettes.  Great organization!


----------

